
Show HN: Parse JSON with Flex, Bison, and Ruby - cjhdev
https://github.com/cjhdev/contrived_json
======
cjhdev
This is an example of using Flex and Bison to generate a parser that can be
packaged up as a Ruby extension. The subject is JSON because it's LALR
compatible and easily recognisable.

I've used this technique to produce tools that parse syntax other than JSON. I
think it's neat because Flex/Bison is very mature, it works well the the Ruby
C API, and the parser produced is self contained (i.e. no runtime components).

